# ISO Red/Silver Hatteras Ballistic



## BigDaddyGoogan

Does anyone have either a silver or red Hatteras Daiwa ballistic for sale ? Preferably a 40.


----------



## Peixaria

Not sure if you are after an older model or newer but the current discontinued version of the red 40 405 Tournament Ballistic that is soon to be replaced by the new cobalt blue is in short supply. It is currently available at the shop set up in the Red Drum food mart. He has them marked down to 325.00 I got one today


----------

